# Comcast getting CW HD, where's mine on DISH?



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

SF Bay Area comcast is getting CW HD as well as a few others. 

DISH? Where's my CW HD? 

I'm waiting... 

still waiting... 

still here...:nono2: 

OK, I'm leaving. Call me when my CW HD is ready.:nono:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I've had CW HD for about 7-8 months now (Comcast) - never watch it.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

DISH THE BAY AREA IS CALLING YOU!!! We need some local hd sport feed end of story.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Dish is not offering CW HD to anyone at this point. If you want it so bad, hang an ota antenna and try to get it that way. Only way I have it.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

II'd try the antenna thing. but I'm 46 miles from the nearest antenna and my signal would be 'iffy', at least according to antennaweb.org.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

Antenna web isn't the end all be all of predictions. It can't predict what's in between you and the towers. Try a decent size antenna designed for longer distances and you might be surprised what the receiver can pull in. 46 miles is just starting on the inner edge of fringe in a lot of cases. I wouldn't give up until you gave it a shot.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I saw in your city Terk T-55 amplified antennas working with very good results [DVR921].


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

dmspen said:


> II'd try the antenna thing. but I'm 46 miles from the nearest antenna and my signal would be 'iffy', at least according to antennaweb.org.


dmspen: I'm in San Jose and I get CW HD via OTA antenna without problem. Actually, I get all of the local HD stations OTA and they call come in good. And, you get some good shows on PBS that way.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

dmspen said:


> II'd try the antenna thing. but I'm 46 miles from the nearest antenna and my signal would be 'iffy', at least according to antennaweb.org.


I'm in San Jose... just as far from the towers as you are and I get CW just fine with a small indoor Silver Sensor Antenna. The bay areas transmit stations are more powerful than most as they cover a HUGE distance. I get ALL the local channels with my indoor antenna... including NBC, which I shouldn't get because it is on a VHF frequency.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BTW, if your TV have QAM tuner - CW in HD is free on Comcast cable.


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

You're right about OTA in the Bay Area. I remember when I did OTA on SD in the Bay Area (Mountain View/Fremont) the only thing that was guaranteed to come in clearly was Univision. Granted, I used rabbit ears.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

allargon said:


> You're right about OTA in the Bay Area. I remember when I did OTA on SD in the Bay Area (Mountain View/Fremont) the only thing that was guaranteed to come in clearly was Univision. Granted, I used rabbit ears.


I can't get ANYTHING in SD... but in HD I get everything 100% clear.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

OK, that's it. As soon as my foot is healed, I'm getting an antenna and trying it. Who knows, maybe I'll end up canceling my locals with E*!

Worse case, I guess, I end up taking the antenna back to the store. Any locals suggest where to get an antenna? Radio Shack? Bent hanger from my closet? RG-6 wrapped around the chimney?


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

dmspen said:


> OK, that's it. As soon as my foot is healed, I'm getting an antenna and trying it. Who knows, maybe I'll end up canceling my locals with E*!
> 
> Worse case, I guess, I end up taking the antenna back to the store. Any locals suggest where to get an antenna? Radio Shack? Bent hanger from my closet? RG-6 wrapped around the chimney?


Before you try anything complicated... just look online for a "Silver Sensor" antenna... you can find them for about $20, and will probably get you what you need.

I still pay for my locals, because you only have one OTA tuner with the 622. and it is easier to manage favorites with the sat provided locals. Basically the only thing I record from the antenna are CW things.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Try Terk T55, I saw it in CC, BB or Fry's. Works good in YOUR city.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

For those who do get the CW in HD, what shows are in HD? I know WGN-TV has the home Cubs games that they carry in HD but what about the CW network itself? Is 7th Heaven in HD?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Smallville.


----------



## pgski (Dec 9, 2003)

Switch to D*, they have it


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

pgski said:


> Switch to D*, they have it


ummmmmm. NO! they don't.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

kbuente said:


> For those who do get the CW in HD, what shows are in HD? I know WGN-TV has the home Cubs games that they carry in HD but what about the CW network itself? Is 7th Heaven in HD?


I beleive pretty much all of their Primetime programming is in HD... including 7th Heaven, but I could be wrong.

The only shows I watch though are Smallville and Supernatural... both of those are HD.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I have girls so they watch Americas Top Model. Is it in HD?


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone using a DB-2 antenna? It's called 'indoor' but they really mean 'indoor in your attic '. It beat the silver sensor in the latest antenna tests.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

grooves12 said:


> ummmmmm. NO! they don't.


They do where pgski hails from.


----------

